

Apple iPad mini. What Rubbish - jjude
http://www.integralwebsolutions.co.za/Blog/EntryId/900/Apple-iPad-mini-What-Rubbish.aspx

======
ArikBe
TL;DR: Author is in South-Africa and does not have access to 80%[1] of the
apps that are available in the US and "European" stores. He's not ranting
about the iPad mini, but about the availability of apps.

What a stupid title.

[1] According to him at least

~~~
jjude
I'm in India and often I see 'this app is not available in this appstore'
message (I never kept a count, but it won't be 80%). Since there is no
alternative way to load apps, distinction between hardware & software doesn't
exist in iPad. If no apps, the device is useless.

------
Nerdfest
Stop buying products that only allow you install applications from a single
source. Would you reward a car manufacturer that forced you to use only their
roads and their gas? You will almost always regret tying yourself to single
vendor options.

------
itripn
Given that you found so many web pages outlining the problem tells me you
could have easily researched this before you purchased the product. You
didn't. Your fault.

------
Isofarro
Angry Birds was released in South Africa earlier this week. Almost 4 years
later.

